# Kreg K5 pocket hole jig problem



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like my Kreg K5 pocket hole jig but ever since I bought it from Rockler I have fought with the dust adapter popping off. Initially I used a one gallon ShopVac with the fitting removed from the attached hose; the hose would then slip over the elbow of the K5 adapter.

I found that if I stuck a piece of 2x3" under the hose that it helped the adapter stay in place. Yesterday I decided I had fooled with it long enough and made the simple solution shown. I used a scrap of 2x6" fir with the edges rounded over; I drilled a 1-3/8" hole using a Forstner bit so it would overlap the edge slightly. This allows me to slide the tube to a "spring grip" on the 1-1/2" O.D. hose end of the tube. Two pocket holes/screws to hold it in place and no more problems. This captures virtually all the dust and even leaves the pocket holes clean.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good solution, Mike...


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job Mike. I have the K4 and I am going to try your solution. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

yup, very nice solution!!


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Very cool !



Gary


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Takes all the stress off the small dust hood. Very smart solution to a persistent annoyance.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been thinking about hanging a small hose over my work table to make it easy to use. My DC hose has a 4 inch female connector on the end that moves from tool to tool, but is stored vertically on one wall. If I take my 35mm Bosch hose and put a 4 inch male connector on one end, I can just drop it into the DC when I need it. I would be much more likely to use DC every time at the workbench and would have reduced my stray sawdust problem. It would make it easier to clean up my plane shavings as well.


----------



## cynthiamyra (May 17, 2016)

Well done Mike. I really like your post.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone. You may of noticed that the 2x12" board my jig is mounted on is a little shorter than the jig. I reused the board which previously held my K2 jig. I drilled a lot of pocket holes for the curved picnic table benches and you can see how clean the holes are in this photo from that project.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike as always you do a good job solving most any problem. I had the same problem as you but also with all my small power tools like sanders and such. I bought this from Rockler and it solved my small tool dust collection. I did have to buy some radiator band clamps with thumb screws to keep the ends tight on the tools.

Dust Right® Universal Small Port Hose Kit | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I never had a problem with the dust adapter. I have it connected with a bosch 35mms vac hose that connects to the kreg dust adapter with a bosch 35mms x 1_1/4 adapter. The bosch vac hose is flexible which maybe why it does not pop the adapter.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, I have a standing request with my friends: "If you see a shop vac out for the trash grab me the hose!" I have quite a few and I store them hanging on my appliance dolly so I can move them easy. I think I have added 4 more than what shows in the photo. This does not include the hoses left in place through out the garage.


----------



## hunterguy86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. I just got a k5 and may do this as well. Haven't hooked it to my shop vac yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, I set this up so the hose could stay with the jig. I have two Bosch VAC005 hoses; one is used with portable power tools and the other with my glide saw.


----------

